# Using MS Acess



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Lately I have been playing around with a common program on most of your computers called MS Acess. I find it very useful for holding account names, running billing, and many numerous applications. Just wondering if anyone else uses this and what they think of it. If you are interested in learning about MS Acess just ask. 


Jeff


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

i didnt know it was on most computers, i thought of it as expensive software but with limitations...we are presently using it at work to compile records of surveys we did of a large building complex, we have 20,000 entries and it searches fast, the only thing i dont like is there is no undo!...it seems very customizable. however i use quickbooks for my side business and love it.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

plowman,

MS Access can be purchased alone or as bundled software in a package such as Microsoft Office or Microsoft Office Professional.

As Jeff stated, the program is very powerful. Configerations can be made to do quite a few functions.


Rick


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I use MS Access for billing my customer. I built my own program for it. But the only problem I have is that I cannot find a way where I can type in my customer account number that can automatically enter the customer mailing address. Right now, I have to type in the customer address for each billing, which is very time consuming. My program have four boxes for customer address. First box is for customer name, second box is for address #1, third box is for address #2, and the fourth box is for the town, state, zip code. My program don't have a box for entering customer number yet. I know how to put the box in, but I can't find a way to make the program automatically enter the customer address once I enter the customer account number. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Stephen,
I presume that your program is storing the customer transactions are in one of the tables, correct ? Hopefully, this table is "linked" to a customer table where the address, name etc. information is stored, so that each of your invouice records does not have an address on it, but it is looked up on the customer address table. In any case, it would probably be easiest to add a "lookup" button to your form and put some VB code behind it to do the lookup and populate all the fields you are looking for.

If you would like some assistance, feel free to drop me an PM and I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I think all you have to do is create a "primary key" which gives everyone on your data base a "customer number"

If you need anyhelp feel free to contact me.


----------

